# how to open access panel



## Millironk

just bought a new horse trailer with living quarter. it has a dometic refrigerator and I am trying to figure out how to open the access panel without breaking something. I'm sure its very simple. What's the trick to this?

Thnak for the help


----------



## dennis1949

Re: how to open access panel

Mine has two black plastic screws. I turn them a quarter of a turn and the panel will then come out


----------



## utmtman

Re: how to open access panel

Mine is the same as Dennis, two plastic clips one turns to open the panel.


----------



## Kirk

Re: how to open access panel

The type of clip depends upon the make of access panel, not the refrigerator. Ours started with a Norcold and we now have a Dometic, but the panel remains the same, since it isn't part of the refrigerator.  All of the panels that I have seen have some type of clip in the top corners that turns, usually 1/2 turn to unlatch. You then pull the top out and the bottom lifts up to remove it.


----------



## Millironk

RE: how to open access panel

Got it figured out. Thanks for the help.


----------

